# Installation iPad 2 ?



## Vladimok (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possede un ipad 2 neuf en 5.00.

Quand je lance iTunes sur mon iMac il me pose la question suivant: voir photo:

1 - Que dois-je selectionner pour le pas faire d'erreur ?

2 - Est-il possible de transferer les applications achetés sur mon iPod que tourne en 4.2.1 sur mon iPad 2 ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tosay (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

1°) Je serais à ta place , je le lancerais en "nouvel ipad" et j'installerai les applications manuellement

2°) si tes appli sont universelles , il n'y a pas de problèmes. Si ce sont des appli iPhone/iPod, il te faudra les zoomer et le rendu ne sera peut-être pas de très bonne qualité.
Mais faut transférer tes achats de ton iPod dans itune (et les mettre à jour si possible) avant de les mettre dans ton iPad


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2012)

Pour compléter ce que dit "Tosay" :
Dans itunes la liste des Applis est répartie en 3 groupes:
- Les applis iphone/ipod
- Les applis iphone/ipod et iPad
- Les applis iPad
Les deux derniers groupes sont transférables (comme dit par Tosay manuellement: ce qui permet de choisir) sur l'iPad.


----------

